# Griffin tweets ****-joke, Dana reacts



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> Two days ago, Forrest Griffin hit up twitter with a joke of "**** is the new missionary." It led to a back and forth with fans who got offended and Forrest telling those fans he didn't care if it was offensive until a woman stated that she was a **** victim and that it was hurtful. At that point Forrest apologized to that woman and went silent on Twitter.
> 
> I ran a story on the situation and aside from my personal feelings that Forrest Griffin should have been punished, the larger point for the promotion was the timing of it all, with the UFC just days from their debut on Fox this is no time for a scandal that makes the promotion look bad.
> 
> ...


*Source: BloodyElbow.com*

Can't believe he won "Most creative tweet" a last week from the UFC... The joke was misunderstood, but it was also the wrong time and wrong place...


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Forrest is an idiot.

If it was meant to make the point that **** is a regular occurrence, why would he use a sex position to draw a comparison?

He could have just said, **** is as regular as clockwork, or something. Comparing it to missionary shows that he was making light of the crime itself, which is beyond stupid for a famous person to do in a public domain.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

A person who judges someone so seriously for a tweet is probably a moron and most likely avoiding more serious issues in their own life. Just sayin'.

How is what he said even remotely offensive................... he's being ******* funny.

Good "damage" control by Dana I guess - although I still haven't forgiven him for something he lied about recently that I can't remember right now...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SJ said:


> A person who judges someone so seriously for a tweet is probably a moron and most likely avoiding more serious issues in their own life. Just sayin'.
> 
> How is what he said even remotely offensive................... he's being ******* funny.


 I’m pretty sure everyone can appreciate a good joke but certain topics should be off limits especially on twitter.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> I’m pretty sure everyone can appreciate a good joke but certain topics should be off limits especially on twitter.


Nah, I disagree. I think you should tweet what comes to mind, and if you have some sick humor to share - share it. 

I can't believe this is offensive to people when the mainstream books that hipsters are reading these days are 10x provocative. 

I piss on folks who don't enjoy a good **** joke.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

It was clearly a joke. I remember opening my mobile twitter reading it. Being confused for a moment and then realizing he meant common, talked about, all over the place. 

I thought it was a shitty joke. But just a joke. This coming from the same guy who wrote and entire chapter of his second book about how to prepare human flesh, and people are surpised? Clearly, people are stupid.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

SJ said:


> I still haven't forgiven him for something he lied about recently that I can't remember right now...


:hug:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

......People are mad about this? Really? .....Really? Come on really?

I love how people run and grab their pitch forks at every chance. Get off your high horses for god sakes


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

G_Land said:


> ......People are mad about this? Really? .....Really? Come on really?
> 
> I love how people run and grab their pitch forks at every chance. Get off your high horses for god sakes


It's just a matter of timing. Dana is a little tense right now and the forces of evil would love to get someting ...anything to make *US ALL* look bad.

I'm kinda surprised they haven't thought of using interweb fans to make the sport look bad.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Gosh you guys are so sensitive, Forrest it's a touchy subject try and just don't mention it!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

oldfan said:


> It's just a matter of timing. Dana is a little tense right now and the forces of evil would love to get someting ...anything to make *US ALL* look bad.
> 
> I'm kinda surprised they haven't thought of using interweb fans to make the sport look bad.


 
I see where you are coming from. But a joke is a joke. **** has been around forever. It happenes everyday every hour. There is no "good time" for this joke.....I agree it was a bad joke but thats Griffin for ya. And that's why I love the Guy:thumb02:


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

If people are really going to make a big deal about this then they should lock Daniel Tosh up for life as well as many many other comedians. It was dumb to say on twitter but how many of us have made a dumb offensive joke among friends and think its totally fine. Then as soon as a celebrity does the same thing but it gets around the media we go off and crucify them. People should be more concerned with there own issues rather then everyone else's.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

If one thing can't be joked about, nothing can be joked about.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

_twitter is the new *international waste of time*_


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Meh I've joked about things like this and worse with my buddies, but I don't get why people thing it's good to do this kind of thing over a public forum. The fact is it will hurt a lot of people. 

As much as I would joke about it with my bros, I would never tell a **** joke a **** victim, a dead baby joke to a new mother etc. etc.

But whatever, everyone makes gaffes mixing public life and private life, not the biggest deal, and too much sensitivity and political correctness is just as annoying.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Why don't people like **** jokes? In my opinion they break the awkward silence afterwards...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Why don't people like **** jokes? In my opinion they break the awkward silence afterwards...


 
****...I mean Rep coming asap!!!:thumb02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Why don't people like **** jokes? In my opinion they break the awkward silence afterwards...



hahahaha omg


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

People need to take the stick out of their ass. That comment was hilarious. The people at Penn state should be in jail for sweeping raping a child under the rug, while Forest is the one in trouble.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

All I took from this is that people can't take a god damn joke and that what happened to Joe Paterno is complete horseshit.

Jokes aren't supposed to be politically correct or to even really care about someones feelings. They are comedy, obviously Forrest doesn't realyl believe what he tweeted, getting offended at comedy, even bad comedy is one of the dumbest things I've ever heard of.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

If Louis CK said it people would be laughing


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Being a celeb and being on twitter are two things that generally do not go together without the aid of a PR consultant. Ironically the point of twitting is being open and candor. If I say a joke about a one legged Bushman Albino there is someone out there that will read my joke and get upset. Making a joke about **** on a public forum where you cannot defend yourself after the shit storm AND being someone with 100,000 followers or more (especially sports, and show biz celebs) is like poking a snake with a pencil, not very smart.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm just waiting so we can move out of this over sensensitive decade were stuck in. For last 10+ years you can't say anything without a new rights group forming. IT'S GETTING CARRIED AWAY.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I ******* hate the fact that between friends EVERYONE makes really inapropriate jokes and laughs about them then when someone in the limelight makes a joke publicly all of a sudden its a sin. **** all those on their high and mighty horse.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

rabakill said:


> If Louis CK said it people would be laughing


Exactly. Comedians can say whatever they want and any kind of emotional outcry from someone will eventually be ignored because "relax, he's just a comedian". For some reason if you aren't a comedian, you aren't qualified to make a joke on a sensitive topic. 

The human race is becoming a bunch of big, wet, tight vagina's... usually a delightful thing but in this case... not so much.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Being a celeb and being on twitter are two things that generally do not go together without the aid of a PR consultant. Ironically the point of twitting is being open and candor. If I say a joke about a one legged Bushman Albino there is someone out there that will read my joke and get upset. Making a joke about **** on a public forum where you cannot defend yourself after the shit storm AND being someone with 100,000 followers or more (especially sports, and show biz celebs) is like poking a snake with a pencil, not very smart.


This is way off topic and i've probabaly said it before but, it is worth repeating.

* YOUR SIG IS THE BEST ADVICE I HAVE EVER SEEN ON THIS FORUM.*

i hope people pay attention,it doesn't just screw the big banks it will benifit you greatly in many ways.


on topic: This is what twitter was made for. To help more people put more feet in more mouths.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

oldfan said:


> This is way off topic and i've probabaly said it before but, it is worth repeating.
> 
> * YOUR SIG IS THE BEST ADVICE I HAVE EVER SEEN ON THIS FORUM.*
> 
> ...


Thanks bud, I've actually gotten a few positive comments on it. Seems more people are pissed at major banking institutions, not just BOA, then I originally thought lol. Feck'em all I say bastards. Don't even get me started on the Fed Reserve hehe.

BTW I can't claim credit for the sig, actually stole it from another site, but when I first saw I was LMAO IRL.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Thanks bud, I've actually gotten a few positive comments on it. Seems more people are pissed at major banking institutions, not just BOA, then I originally thought lol. Feck'em all I say bastards. Don't even get me started on the Fed Reserve hehe.
> 
> BTW I can't claim credit for the sig, actually stole it from another site, but when I first saw I was LMAO IRL.


People need to understand the difference. credit unions exist to help you because they are owned by you.. Banks exist to take your money.

Forrest should tweet that.(on topic)


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

MMAnWEED said:


> Exactly. Comedians can say whatever they want and any kind of emotional outcry from someone will eventually be ignored because "relax, he's just a comedian". For some reason if you aren't a comedian, you aren't qualified to make a joke on a sensitive topic.


On that line of thought, considering the books that Forrest has written, why isn't he considered to be a comedian and thus able to get away with these types of jokes?

Personally I look at his books, the way he handles interviews and so forth, and I can't take his twitter comment as anything other than a joke. It's not like he's talking about ******* dead babies, but even if he did that I wouldn't get offended.


----------



## seeret (Jan 7, 2010)

So say your mother or sister gets raped. Is this still funny?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes, because the joke is not about the fact they were raped. It's about the fact noone cared, which is the real problem.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It wasn't funny because it wasn't a good joke not because it was about ****. I know people who were molested by the catholic church and good jokes about that are funny regardless. If you take comedy seriously you should probably just shoot yourself in the face right now because there is no hope for you.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't see the whole problem with **** I mean yeah someone had sex with you against your own will but so what what are you gonna do not have sex with them - brilliant stuff from louis ck im sick of politically correct morons I hope they all die in a bus shooting in the congo


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Illegal uploaders of copyrighted movies and music serve longer prison terms than rapists.

Something like 1% - 2% of rapists are prosecuted.

And, people get upset about bad **** jokes.

Typical america!


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I have to admit, I have no interest in people rambling on about whatever is on their mind at the time....who cares. I'm not the target market for Twitter. However, it is good practice as a celebrity to be selective about what subject matter you joke about or offer an opinion on. If you want to remain in good standing with the majority. Forrest didn't exercise good judgement as a celebrity. But like others have said, sick humor can be found in every subject, and sometimes I find it pretty funny while others may not. Forrest is a good guy, he just made a bad decision on twitter.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

People are too sensitive. Forrest didn't **** anyone. Misdirected anger is misdirected.




UFC_OWNS said:


>


I have heard several girls describe that exact thing as a turn on. So. fucked. up.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


>


******* hilarious.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Twitter's dumb.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Gotta think before you type.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> Gotta think before you type.


Not really, people need to stop being ***** politically correct paggots and stfu.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Not really, people need to stop being ***** politically correct paggots and stfu.


Too many men acting like women is the problem.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Too many men acting like women is the problem.


Yarr, remember these good old days lol






no wussies back then


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I do feel thouroughly let down by Forrest. I was a big fan but that "joke" overstepped the mark by a LONG way! That word "****" doesn't belong in a joke!

Speaking as a past victim myself this was just careless, stupid, immature and god help him if it starts a "trend" of ****-related jokes.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

LizaG said:


> I do feel thouroughly let down by Forrest. I was a big fan but that "joke" overstepped the mark by a LONG way! That word "****" doesn't belong in a joke!
> 
> Speaking as a past victim myself this was just careless, stupid, immature and god help him if it starts a "trend" of ****-related jokes.


Not sure if serious


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I am VERY serious!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

LizaG said:


> I am VERY serious!!!


Now you may dislike me too for saying this but I gotta tell you in the name of comedy nothing and I mean NOTHING is off limits, I mean if you were personally outed by him saying liza blah blah blah or he said it to your face knowing what you have experienced then yes it would not really be nice to say and no comic would, but forrest didn't so there is no reason to be mad at him for that. 

If you are gonna be mad at him be mad at him for my reason and that reason was the joke was shit, not because the subject shouldn't be discussed, but because that joke deserves cricket noises. I make cancer jokes sometimes but I sure as hell don't say them around my friends who have had people related to them die from cancer and that's the difference.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Then how is Forrest thinking the joke is justified when the amount of followers he has, increases the odds of him thouroughly offending them?

A female spoke up because she was a follower and he offended her, he should have figured with that many people following him, he would hit a nerve with someone, there are far more **** victims than people think...trust me on that one.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Then how is Forrest thinking the joke is justified when the amount of followers he has, increases the odds of him thouroughly offending them?
> 
> A female spoke up because she was a follower and he offended her, he should have figured with that many people following him, he would hit a nerve with someone, there are far more **** victims than people think...trust me on that one.


That's not the point he was singling anyone and saying ha your a loser you got raped, he just said a crappy joke but it wasn't because of subject matter, Forrest is not a comedian and he shouldn't be putting out any jokes unless he can pull them off like Louis CK.

Comedians can pull off any joke they like and well but obviously Forrest isn't, be mad that the joke was shit instead of the content of the joke.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

So any offensive material is fine as long as it is delivered like a true pro?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

LizaG said:


> So any offensive material is fine as long as it is delivered like a true pro?


Exactly, everyone has a right to get offended, people say shit about australia and joke about it and if its funny jokes I laugh, I mean if it was a joke about arabs dieing or something you would laugh but hey they wouldn't laugh because it affects them, does that mean we can't say anything at all in fear we might offend someone and we can't joke, maybe you don't understand comedy not a damn thing should be taking seriously in joke form and you say whatever the hell you want as long as you think it will be funny and more importantly if the crowd thinks it's funny, I don't get mad if someone says a cancer joke and yell out HEY MY UNCLE DIED FROM CANCER IM OFFENDED YOU SINGLED ME OUT YOU SHOULD BE POLITICALLY CORRECT. Anyways I hope I taught you something about comedy i'm really sick of defending and soon i'll just say stfu to people who just don't wanna get it or laugh about it.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Oh yes, you taught me something alright...and I don't approve. But hey, if people wanna laugh at f*cked up stuff, it's not my problem!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Oh yes, you taught me something alright...and I don't approve. But hey, if people wanna laugh at f*cked up stuff, it's not my problem!


Sigh whatever, anyways this isn't even a big issue people just blowing out of proportion as per usual.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Removed...not the brightest thing I've said in my life


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Really playing the gender card? it's obvious you didn't read my posts, no one could explain it in a more rationale and better acceptable way as I described, you didn't read my posts so no point of you responding to me unless you have a good argument.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

LizaG said:


> Don't agree, but hey...i'm just a chick in a sausage-fest of a forum...


Yep, because all guys like **** or think it's a joke. :thumbsdown:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OK Guys, I do genuinely apologise for that last comment...it was low of me. But it is a subject that I work with on a daily basis as I work with a local youth community project. So it does get the emotions going.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Really playing the gender card? it's obvious you didn't read my posts, no one could explain it in a more rationale and better acceptable way as I described, you didn't read my posts so no point of you responding to me unless you have a good argument.


You have to understand that all women are psychotic as a social design and think the universe and all of its inhabitants exist in perpetual servitude to their selfish and irrational thoughts and desires. Offensive isn't a subjective term if you have a god complex.


----------



## Tonymkmma (Oct 23, 2011)

My 14 year dead pan face last week " dad do you want to play the **** game"
me looking perplexed "no" son again " thats the spirit". 
Yes i warned him where and whom he said it too but it did make me chuckle.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Tonymkmma said:


> My 14 year dead pan face last week " dad do you want to play the **** game"
> me looking perplexed "no" son again " thats the spirit".
> Yes i warned him where and whom he said it too but it did make me chuckle.


That's an old one, I heard it on family guy i think.


----------



## Tonymkmma (Oct 23, 2011)

well i had not heard it and all jokes unless you originate them are old to varying degrees. my point i think is peoplethat have been affected by **** are obviously going to be offended where as people that havent will not. forrest going on twitter with controversial stuff and content matter like **** is bound to cause a reaction.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I don't see the whole problem with **** I mean yeah someone had sex with you against your own will but so what what are you gonna do not have sex with them - brilliant stuff from louis ck im sick of politically correct morons I hope they all die in a bus shooting in the congo


would you still say that if you got tied up by half a dozen of drunk STD infected guys that **** your ass (literally) for 3 days long and then leave you to die? I mean, it's just sex, right?

So ignorant ..... :/


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oordeel said:


> would you still say that if you got tied up by half a dozen of drunk STD infected guys that **** your ass (literally) for 3 days long and then leave you to die? I mean, it's just sex, right?
> 
> So ignorant ..... :/


I would laugh me tits off, but then again I would be dead so your stupid point is made even more stupider, go back to watching your new age adam sandler and jim carey movies you political correct dummy. Better yet turn on the christian channel so you can get some nice family tv.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I would laugh me tits off, but then again I would be dead so your stupid point is made even more stupider, go back to watching your new age adam sandler and jim carey movies you political correct dummy. Better yet turn on the christian channel so you can get some nice family tv.


Wow, way to miss the point .... you're even more stupid than your illiterate posts... I guess with an IQ < 70 things just continuously seem to go right by you.

But hey, thumbs up for ignorance, you dumb ****.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oordeel said:


> Wow, way to miss the point .... you're even more stupid than your illiterate posts... I guess with an IQ < 70 things just continuously seem to go right by you.
> 
> But hey, thumbs up for ignorance, you dumb ****.


Ok what was your point then go on tell me, ignorance is that the only word in your i'm offended vocabulary, why not be at least a man on the web and come up with a real insult you typing dumbell, and if my posts were illiterate you wouldn't be able to read them so yes you are wrong again, why don't go back to no one giving a crap if you were a member or not with your 75 or whatever hacky posts. Obviously you've been slapped by too many girls and its made you into some weak nancy boy. Don't bother responding you can't comeback to a burn like that.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Ok what was your point then go on tell me, ignorance is that the only word in your i'm offended vocabulary, why not be at least a man on the web and come up with a real insult you typing dumbell, and if my posts were illiterate you wouldn't be able to read them so yes you are wrong again, why don't go back to no one giving a crap if you were a member or not with your 75 or whatever hacky posts. Obviously you've been slapped by too many girls and its made you into some weak nancy boy. Don't bother responding you can't comeback to a burn like that.



I know, it's such a massive burn like all the other 12 year old kids come up with, you big baby. Hint, dropping out of school is not going to do you any favors in life.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oordeel said:


> I know, it's such a massive burn like all the other 12 year old kids come up with, you big baby. Hint, dropping out of school is not going to do you any favors in life.


Ahh there we go you couldn't come up with anything good and your butthurt and you don't know what to right because I am good and you are crap and now your gonna tell everyone on whatever other dorky forum you visit that this UFC_OWNS guy really gets on me nerves. Well good cut your losses early but don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Ahh there we go you couldn't come up with anything good and your butthurt and you don't know what to right because I am good and you are crap and now your gonna tell everyone on whatever other dorky forum you visit that this UFC_OWNS guy really gets on me nerves. Well good cut your losses early but don't let the door hit you on the way out.


one day you'll be original, keep trying, you need the practice.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Forrest has a sarcastic personality and I'm sure he didn't mean any harm by what he said, but as a professional he needs to be smarter than this. Especially with the way he has been performing recently, comments like these are not going to do him in any favors in both the general public's eyes as well as the MMA world's eyes.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

oordeel said:


> Hint, dropping out of school is not going to do you any favors in life.


Attending your local slave factory for the duration of your training isn't doing you any favors either. Intelligence is a natural ability and knowledge is attained mostly through independent actions. Completing thirteen years of lessons on being docile and submissive to imagined authority while performing menial tasks doesn't make you a more intelligent or better person. It does however make you qualified to do data entry, pick up garbage, stock shelves, and remove and add items on assembly lines. Congratulations on attaining your puppet certification I am sure it will serve you well in your alien daily life.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

osmium said:


> Attending your local slave factory for the duration of your training isn't doing you any favors either. Intelligence is a natural ability and knowledge is attained mostly through independent actions. Completing thirteen years of lessons on being docile and submissive to imagined authority while performing menial tasks doesn't make you a more intelligent or better person. It does however make you qualified to do data entry, pick up garbage, stock shelves, and remove and add items on assembly lines. Congratulations on attaining your puppet certification I am sure it will serve you well in your alien daily life.


I'm not sure what school you went to, but you might want to consider a different one if that's all you've been taught.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

oordeel said:


> I'm not sure what school you went to, but you might want to consider a different one if that's all you've been taught.


I described the curriculum of every year of public education in the united states of america. It is not my fault if you were too distracted by the facade they presented you to notice the overarching theme of subservience.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

seeret said:


> So say your mother or sister gets raped. Is this still funny?


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

osmium said:


> I described the curriculum of every year of public education in the united states of america. It is not my fault if you were too distracted by the facade they presented you to notice the overarching theme of subservience.


I didn't even go to school in America...
Not going to reply to this anymore, it's rather pointless.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

I lose interest in this guy every time I hear about him.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

So how do you really feel about him?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> Attending your local slave factory for the duration of your training isn't doing you any favors either. Intelligence is a natural ability and knowledge is attained mostly through independent actions. Completing thirteen years of lessons on being docile and submissive to imagined authority while performing menial tasks doesn't make you a more intelligent or better person. It does however make you qualified to do data entry, pick up garbage, stock shelves, and remove and add items on assembly lines. Congratulations on attaining your puppet certification I am sure it will serve you well in your alien daily life.






























Because I don't know about all you, but I taught myself good reads skills and how to the do the numbers math.

And I'm so sick of those teachers who have to deal with TEENAGERS punishing people for throwing shit in class, because it's just to make you submissive and would be accepted anywhere else in the world that isn't a school.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

oordeel said:


> Wow, way to miss the point .... you're even more stupid than your illiterate posts... I guess with an IQ < 70 things just continuously seem to go right by you.
> 
> But hey, thumbs up for ignorance, you dumb ****.


 
Is all that language needed?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Gosh you guys are so sensitive, Forrest it's a touchy subject try and just don't mention it!


...Dude, **** is a no-no to joke about. It's brutal & traumatic to a woman. Forrest did a crappy thing, bottom line...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Wanna know why people ****? Because in 5 years they'll be free again to **** **** ****.

We as a nation are going backwards with how we punish criminals. They violate some innocent life, they need to be given a sex change and left in prison to see what it's like to be a women. But no, we'll just give them free meals for a few years and hope they change. **** a second chance. Your second chance was when the girl was screaming no. 

I still think Forests joke was fine


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

box said:


> Wanna know why people ****? Because in 5 years they'll be free again to **** **** ****.
> 
> We as a nation are going backwards with how we punish criminals. *They violate some innocent life, they need to be given a sex change and left in prison to see what it's like to be a women. But no, we'll just give them free meals for a few years and hope they change*. **** a second chance. Your second chance was when the girl was screaming no.


You're missing the part where he gets raped..


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

all the good threads laying abandoned in this forum......why did I ever post in this one:confused02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> all the good threads laying abandoned in this forum......why did I ever post in this one:confused02:


For the ladies


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Second thought, removed that comment, lol.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

box said:


> Second thought, removed that comment, lol.


Was it a **** joke.....


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I'm a little shocked poeple are not understanding the context even after it was explained...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Was it a **** joke.....


Maybe 





Life B Ez said:


> For the ladies


 Ladies love a little **** :confused05:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Im not botherede about Griffin hes always been a prick, but what bothers me is the ignorant comments posted on this thread, i hope to hell the ignorant 'people' never become a victim or indeed have a loved one be a victim of such a evil crime, all nonces need to die.
Pathetic comments from prepubescent kids who still fantasise about having sex with their pets.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Grotty said:


> Im not botherede about Griffin hes always been a prick, but what bothers me is the ignorant comments posted on this thread, i hope to hell the ignorant 'people' never become a victim or indeed have a loved one be a victim of such a evil crime, all nonces need to die.
> Pathetic comments from prepubescent kids who still fantasise about having sex with their pets.


 

I do know **** victoms Grotty. Not just one but a couple. So you can keep your high and mighty reps to yourself. 

So instead of calling people ignorant which last time I checked was against the rules on this forum how about you make a post that is worth reading instead of talking like you are better than everybody else in here.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It was dumb ass thing for Forrest to do. I love him (and Louis CK) and he's a funny guy, but it was stupid, especially right now.

I'm glad to see this thread back on topic.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

G_Land said:


> I do know **** victoms Grotty. Not just one but a couple. So you can keep your high and mighty reps to yourself.
> 
> So instead of calling people ignorant which last time I checked was against the rules on this forum how about you make a post that is worth reading instead of talking like you are better than everybody else in here.


Where do you hang out? The women's shelter? I've lived in a few rough areas in my time and I know a single **** victim.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Where do you hang out? The women's shelter? I've lived in a few rough areas in my time and I know a single **** victim.


 
Haha I knew 2 from high school....although 1 was never confermed. And I've met a couple since then. Being in the military and living on the East/West Coast and the South I've met ALOT of ppl. My cousin was dating one for about a year.She had a kid from it too. But it was a drunk passed out "****".


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Forrest is a mook.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Forrest Griffin apologizes and makes donation to **** crisis center.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/11/...logizes-for-twitter-****-joke-donates-to-****


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> Forrest Griffin apologizes and makes donation to **** crisis center.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/11/...logizes-for-twitter-****-joke-donates-to-****


I'm glad these morons at yahoo and that brent guy got those emails and are feeling crap, that's what you get for blowing up a tweet that wasn't a big deal at all, I bet even after this donation and the fact that griffin was a cop still won't be enough of these people getting their touchy feelings hurt.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ha! Forrest got bitched.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

For real homeboy!! Owns I love that vid!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

G_Land said:


> For real homeboy!! Owns I love that vid!!


Lol antoine dodson, I don't understand this freedom of speech you guys have, because i never see it exercised I see the exact opposite instead. PC people and reporters and writers always being self righteous it makes me sick, these are the same people who tried to vilify Adam Carolla, Louis CK and Tracy Morgan to name a few for saying what they want.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Lol antoine dodson, I don't understand this freedom of speech you guys have, because i never see it exercised I see the exact opposite instead. PC people and reporters and writers always being self righteous it makes me sick, these are the same people who tried to vilify Adam Carolla, Louis CK and Tracy Morgan to name a few for saying what they want.




It's always people like Forrest that get the most shit. Westboro is going to the Penn St game but you hardly hear a word about that. It's crazy. It's all about freedom of speech until someones feelings get hurt. But people can't riot on wall street and they are doing the right thing:confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

G_Land said:


> It's always people like Forrest that get the most shit. Westboro is going to the Penn St game but you hardly hear a word about that. It's crazy. It's all about freedom of speech until someones feelings get hurt. But people can't riot on wall street and they are doing the right thing:confused02:


Yeah it's twisted, lets focus on something that means literally nothing in the world instead focusing real problems like gee I don''t know the crap economy or the westboro church, the KKK bad neighbor hoods or the illiteracy rate in Detroit( I believe its 47%)


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Lol antoine dodson, I don't understand this freedom of speech you guys have, because i never see it exercised I see the exact opposite instead. PC people and reporters and writers always being self righteous it makes me sick, these are the same people who tried to vilify Adam Carolla, Louis CK and Tracy Morgan to name a few for saying what they want.


So, **** isn't a touchy subject to you. Congratulations. It's a very touchy subject to people who have experienced it. I don't understand why you feel the need to continue telling us how tough you are because **** isn't a big deal to you.

You should really just be taking a back seat since it's not something you can empathize with unless it's happened to someone extremely close to you. Sure, you're just defending Forrest for saying what he wants but even he realized it was wrong. I guess you don't have the good sense to do that though. You'd rather continue joking about and defending the people who use the term lightly for reasons beyond my comprehension.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> So, **** isn't a touchy subject to you. Congratulations. It's a very touchy subject to people who have experienced it. I don't understand why you feel the need to continue telling us how tough you are because **** isn't a big deal to you.
> 
> You should really just be taking a back seat since it's not something you can empathize with unless it's happened to someone extremely close to you. Sure, you're just defending Forrest for saying what he wants but even he realized it was wrong. I guess you don't have the good sense to do that though. You'd rather continue joking about and defending the people who use the term lightly for reasons beyond my comprehension.


ADMIN EDIT


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ADMIN EDIT





UFC_OWNS said:


>


Actually, I thought the earlier Louis C.K. video you posted was funny. That's the difference though, he's funny. You're not, you're just being a dick.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Actually, I thought the earlier Louis C.K. video you posted was funny. That's the difference though, he's funny. You're not, you're just being a dick.


Well actually your wrong i;m speaking the truth and its overwhelming you so you say i'm a dick, and you didn't find the CK video funny because this is how you really are.






Get it now son?

For those of you still don't understand here


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Best. video. ever. (the Louis CK one)


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I feel a derailment coming on.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

what kind of wuss honestly gets offended by something like that


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

If you'd read the rest of the thread, you'd know.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Dude, **** is a no-no to joke about. It's brutal & traumatic to a woman. Forrest did a crappy thing, bottom line...


This...well said BrutalKO

I won't say any more on the subject, all I will say is my experience left me with a 3year drug habit and 6months in a Women's Refuge...it sucks what Forrest said, but I'm happy to see he apologised and made a donation.

If you have a NHB approach to humour then thats cool, but it shouldn't always be vocalised.

Keep the jokes smart people  xxx


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I won this thread despite all these badgers coming from everywhere to try and annoy me with their stupid points.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If I were a mod I would delete your post and mine and lock this thread.

If I were Forrest I would pay that mod money.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> If I were a mod I would delete your post and mine and lock this thread.
> 
> If I were Forrest I would pay that mod money.


:hug: 









if this gif is infraction worthy mods let me know so I can take it down.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I think I won this thread despite all these badgers coming from everywhere to try and annoy me with their stupid points.


You won the douche bag contest, for sure. Good job making me red, btw.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> You won the douche bag contest, for sure.


Good one:confused05:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

This thread needs locking bad!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Nah it's fun proving how unfunny and crappy posters like Mikehawk the same guy who said penn would tool diaz and diaz is a can and this oordeel dummy are. Taking out the trash.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

G_Land said:


> I do know **** victoms Grotty. Not just one but a couple. So you can keep your high and mighty reps to yourself.
> 
> So instead of calling people ignorant which last time I checked was against the rules on this forum how about you make a post that is worth reading instead of talking like you are better than everybody else in here.


I apologise if i offended you, however i have supported a **** victim so have extremely strong feelings to those who have expressed on this thread that comedy about **** is acceptable, if at any point you felt i was 'attacking' you i am genuinely sorry. 
However i wont apologise for publicly stating UFC Owns has a very twisted sense of moral values in this particular matter or that some others comments were insulting to any one with a sense of decency let alone a victim of ****.
I publicly apologise for any offense for my opinions and i am not reading this thread any longer as having a slanging match with people that find **** funny serves no purpose.

I am not better than anyone else other than idiots that think **** is funny.
Im off to a thread to talk about MMA.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Grotty said:


> I apologise if i offended you, however i have supported a **** victim so have extremely strong feelings to those who have expressed on this thread that comedy about **** is acceptable, if at any point you felt i was 'attacking' you i am genuinely sorry.
> However i wont apologise for publicly stating UFC Owns has a very twisted sense of moral values in this particular matter or that some others comments were insulting to any one with a sense of decency let alone a victim of ****.
> I publicly apologise for any offense for my opinions and i am not reading this thread any longer as having a slanging match with people that find **** funny serves no purpose.
> 
> ...


It is acceptable you haven't listened to a word a funny person like me or G_land or hammerlock or osmium or louis ck or patrice o neal have said. Jesus look at my posts and look at my videos I have posted and maybe you'll finally see.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

For the love of god someone lock this thread!!!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Nah it's fun proving how unfunny and crappy posters like Mikehawk the same guy who said penn would tool diaz and diaz is a can and this oordeel dummy are. Taking out the trash.


Lol? I dare you to show me when I said that. Troll better please.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Lol? I dare you to show me when I said that. Troll better please.


I guess you edited it now, doesn't surprise me, and lol about all your posts regarding diaz-gsp and diaz-cerrone, maybe you come up with something that can sting me because your "insults" are some of the worst i've seen, go on don't you have a letter to the editor you have to right about being offended or are you going to the comedy club to announce to the crowd and comedian again? BTW I bet you didn't even watch the videos I put up all over this thread because you are so intent on trying to be right LOL.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I guess you edited it now, doesn't surprise me, and lol about all your posts regarding diaz-gsp and diaz-cerrone, maybe you come up with something that can sting me because your "insults" are some of the worst i've seen, go on don't you have a letter to the editor you have to right about being offended or are you going to the comedy club to announce to the crowd and comedian again? BTW I bet you didn't even watch the videos I put up all over this thread because you are so intent on trying to be right LOL.


Yea, there's something mentally wrong with you.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Yea, there's something mentally wrong with you.


Another point for me, good you finally have hit rock bottom(which is a lot lower than anyone elses) I'll leave you with this to make sure you don't forget this little old thread.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Gone.​


----------

